# changing visa status from WHP to visitor??



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi there

My Working holiday visa expires in 1 month and I would like to continue my time in Canada on a visitor permit. Do I need to leave and re-enter or can I simply apply this way??

Temporary resident visa: Extending your stay

Anyone been in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Camo200sx said:


> Hi there
> 
> My Working holiday visa expires in 1 month and I would like to continue my time in Canada on a visitor permit. Do I need to leave and re-enter or can I simply apply this way??
> 
> ...


I believe you must leave the country, go around the pole hand re-enter as a visitor.


----------



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks

Can anyone else confirm this? There is no where on that site that says I can't apply online. I seem to meet eligibility...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Camo200sx said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this? There is no where on that site that says I can't apply online. I seem to meet eligibility...


You're not here as a visitor at present, so how can you extend a visitors visa that you don't have.


----------



## Camo200sx (Jun 3, 2012)

according to the website it's an extension and change of status


----------

